

Libertas Institute will be interviewing William Binney, the NSA whistleblower - vyrotek
https://www.facebook.com/libertasutah/posts/584519078248420

======
vyrotek
_"Tomorrow we'll also be interviewing William Binney, the whistleblower who
worked at the NSA for over 30 years and quit after they started targeting
innocent Americans. He has some fascinating insight on exactly what the agency
does, and with the data center being built in Utah, has a message to deliver
to us."_

I actually live down the street from this new NSA data center in Utah. This
should be interesting. Are there questions I should be asking?

